

Ask HN: Is there room for alternative planners? - shadesandcolour

We know that the traditional gridded calendar is the gold standard for planning out your day, but is there room for apps or web apps that allow you to plan your day in a different way? I'm thinking of an app that would pull events that are in your calendar and then allow you to schedule tasks around them.  Or is the calendar really the best way to do it?
======
1123581321
I suggest you mock up your idea in Photoshop and see if it excites people.

------
Mz
I guess you could try adapting a Gantt chart:

<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gantt_chart>

